# Hermione Barbra Meygen Cooper (7th Oct 2008)



## mrsdcooper

Ok, this will be a long story, well it was a long old day.

On mon the 7th went to the midwife for a sweep and they said they couldnt manage it as my cervix was not ready and baby was not engaging - was told to expect to go yet another week overdue and i would start to be induced on the friday with nothing likely to happen until the sun. so i had resided in the fact that i had another week of waiting. so that evening hubsy goes to the gym - tagged along to go for a walk on the treadmil. well did 30 min brisk walk - felt good, just before i finished i felt a contraction - well laughed that it felt like one, and got off and went and waited down stairs. had this pain 3 more times (15mins apart) when we got home said going to bed - overdid it. went and laid in bed within 10 mins of bed the pains were coming thick and fast and every 3 mins - woo how quick was that. within 1 1/2 hour of them starting they were 3 mins apart and lasting 30 seconds. suddenly they stepped up a gear and the pain really kicked in, went hubsy was petrified he called the hospital and was told when they were 1 min long to come in. advised to have a bath - i lasted until 2am and then we headed to hospital. hubby wouoldnt leave me during contractions os in the rest period (a whole 2 mins) he would run out of the bathroom and go put something we needed in the car then wizz back in for the contraction, stay and then woosh off again - its amusing to think of it now.

i arrive at hospital and the internal states that i am only 2cm - as there were no other labouring women in the ward that evening they didnt send me home and said i could have use of the bath - so in i went and i was left there to get on with it. at 9.30am they asked me to get out to be checked. so i did - i finally had my show and my waters were broken and i was now 5 cm dilated (woo hoo). then the midwife got serious and explained that i had a few complications that would make it unlikely for me to labour naturally. there and then my world shattered, i wanted a water birth and i had done all this on no medication - for what !!!!!!!!

well complications as they stand were. 1) baby in wrong position 2) im small apparently 3) baby is big 4) baby not engaging - cant get into position so cant cause the last part of dilation to occur. after an hour of talking through options (still no medication) inadvertly advised to leave the midwife led ward and hed to doctors ward. on arrival there they were amazed no one had even offered me gas and air - they gave me some and said they would arrange epidural. i wanted to push so the head lady was coming to fit my epidural that would allow me control of the dosage and i could stop in time for it to wear off to allow me to push - great!! well she arrived at 2pm. am in some what pain now and not really getting anywhere 6cm dilated.

Midwife who was great then walked in and explained to me that the complications i was having were stopping the labour progressing and she was getting the consultant involved. he came in to talk to me and explained that i was having a difficult labour and only 3% of women experience the problems i was having. attempting to reassure me he said if i lived in Africa today i would die as i would not beable to labour on my own - but here in England and with him as my doctor i would not (thats nice to know!!!)

so they had to put me on the hormone drip to speed contractions up in an attempt to turn her - god that hurt. epidural kicked in now and so the pain was comprehendable - before i felt like a space cadet i was in so much pain. 4 hours passed and they checked me - i was 8 cm dilated so it was working, but she was still not in the right place - but there were improvements. just as i was thinking ok this is not all bad they lost her heart, tried to find it on themachine no luck - then this monitor had to be inserted up through me at clipped into her scalp to check her heart beat - and it fell out so she had to indure that pain twice, but all was ok with her so that made me feel better. Doctor gave me another 2 hours to dilate - when he came back i was 91/2cm so he said he would give me 1 hour, after that i was c-section so be ready. from 4.07 i had stopped the epidural top ups to make sure i had full sensation to push. now just on gas and air and in immense pain (at one point they took that off me to as i was using it to much and went a bit loopy oppsy) but i was calm quite and breathing though - proud that i never yelled.

1 hour passed and i had dillated so he siad i had to wait till she crowned and i could push - this bit i dont really remember, a blur but i didnt need to push for ages and the midwife kept asking if i needed to and i didnt - then all of a sudden i needed to push and so did one push and the midwife ran out - doctors ran in had a look and said theatre now. off i went dont remember anything (now it was 7.35pm)

Got into theatre everthing was mental - everyone running round. Andy had been sent to get dressed so was scared and on my own. they didnt explain why i was in there but said i was not going to do this on my own and they would try an assisted delivery, but C-section probable so i was full on epiduraled up. they tried the vontose (spelling) 3 attempts - on one the babies head came out 2 cm but with the next contraction she got sucked back in. so they moved to forcepts - put them in (im in tears didnt want this, didnt want C-Section, worried about baby) and said i had 2 tries only, things were desperate and they had to get baby out. had one push and no luck, but he said to me that i was so close and he believed we could do this - so he told me to push like it was the last thing i would do. everyone in the theatre was screaming at me to push - andy was so scared and my god i pushed, like i had never pushed beofre (3 huge pushes with hardly any breathing) and i felt the tug as they pulled her out... they dumped her on my chest and i cried. i couldnt really see her - but she was there. they told me she was a girl, everyone has siad i would have a boy so it was a great surprise. she didnt scream, but she murmered (that noise will stay with me as long as i live) it was amazing. i had to be stiched up and was threashold for blood tranfusion as lost over 500ml. i was groggy low blood, low iron and been going for almost 24hours so shattered, but was it worth it - hell yeah. will i do it again, most definatly and most of all am i in love - always.

She was born on the 7th October 2008 at 8.11 weighing 7Ib 14Oz

she was worth it and so much more- i felt so sorry for what my body had put her through her head was so soar, cut and misshaped but now she is back to normal and happy and so are mummy and daddy.

A horrific labour, but at least i know the next one cant be any worse and i have experienced all forms of natural labour - so am well experienced....

So thats it, the best day of my life, believe it or not:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mira

Congrats on your lil girl!!


----------



## alio

awwww.... thanks for sharing that....... so glad you have your little girl and you are both doing well. xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs: Sorry you had such a difficult labor


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!!


----------



## Serene123

Congrats x


----------



## Whisper

Well done and congrats on your lil girl! :D
x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats on your little miss!


----------



## ryder

Congrats! Cant wait to see some pics :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!! xxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## ALY

well done n
congratulations x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on your little girl, beautiful name

xxx


----------



## XKatX

God that sounds awful! Congratulations hun - you did so well!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations, sorry you had a rough labour, glad you and your little pink bundle are doing well now!

Sarah :hug:


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations! x


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!!


----------



## ellasmummy

Sounds like you did great! Well done! xxx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done on the birth of your little princess! 
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats honey! I LOVE her name too....beautiful.....:cloud9:

x


----------



## **Claire**

mrsdcooper said:


> So thats it, the best day of my life, believe it or not:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Bless you, it's amazing that we go through so much in labour and we still feel like this!!

Congratulations on your surprise Girl, enjoy every moment :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

congratulations x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## SuzyQ

Wow-some story! It always makes me feel a bit less scared when you ladies can go thru all that but still say its soo worth it! Congrats! x


----------



## Jem

Congrats! x


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## carries

What a difficult time you both had! Sorry it wasnt the labour you wanted but congrats on your little girl!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## nataliecn

congrats!


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## AC81

all I can say is wow - what an experience. Sounds like you were amazing. Can't wait for some pics. Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done x


----------



## SalJay

Congrats on your little girl - love the name!!!! 

Sorry you had a crappy time but glad it all worked out in the end!! x


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations on you little girl :)


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations :)


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Mrs C!

You sound as if you had a bit of an ordeal - but, you were so brave throughout the whole labour. I was so moved when you said that you will always remember the little murmer she made when they put her on you.

Congratulations again!

xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry it was such an ordeal but huge congratulations!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## clairebear

congrats x x


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## gde78

Wow! Congratulations!


----------

